# Chromatic Harmonica



## clavichorder

I am starting to get really fascinated by the possibilities of this instrument. I wonder if anyone knows anything about purchasing one and learning to play? Or any cool performance videos. I found these:


----------



## KenOC

Lots of these. Do an Amazon search for "chromonica." I used to have one, cost about ten bucks. But look at the prices now!


----------



## Taggart

For people of my generation, when you say (chromatic) harmonica one name springs to mind - the late great Larry Adler.

Try a search for him to see what he did.


----------



## ptr

Taggart said:


> For people of my generation, when you say (chromatic) harmonica one name springs to mind - the late great Larry Adler.


Or, as in my case, the late also grate Tommy Reilly! (Google him!)















/ptr


----------



## clavichorder

All cool links and suggestions!


----------



## Mahlerian

ptr said:


>


This remains the only classical piece I know to feature a harmonica so prominently.


----------



## ptr

Mahlerian said:


> This remains the only classical piece I know to feature a harmonica so prominently.


Reilly had a number of composers write pieces and "concertos" for him, I have 3 or 4 albums he recorded for Chandos with music by composers like Malcolm Arnold, Heitor Villa-Lobos, James Moody, Robert Farnon, Gordon Jacob, etc, mostly things that are in a lighter genre but often quite entertaining!

/ptr


----------



## Head_case

Great stuff..! Glad to see you've twigged on its advantages!

I have a Gregoire Maret Suzuki rosewood...absolutely gorgeous rosewood. I haven't played it in years though I have very woody warm memories of it. At one point I was performing Bach flute sonatas on it...same octave range. 

Get a 12 holer chromatic....some good fora like Slidemeister will help you out. I wasn't a Suzuki CX fan but the Gregoire Maret is deep and woody rich. It really won me over.

If its your first chromatic harmonica, some cheap but decent ones by Hero and Tombo will get you started. Reed fatigue is a problem but its easier to replace on higher grade harmonicas. Seydel do a stainless steel reed version called the Saxony. This is a stunner - very distinctive sound and the orchestra version goes down to alto G which is more useful for classical music.

Of course you could get a 14 hole and have both, but the hole confusion makes it annoyingly less agile and covering it with the left hand isn't as natural. Yeah I like 12 holers


----------



## Taggart

Head_case said:


> Get a 12 holer chromatic....


Sounds like a case for the Specialist - see Tales of Lem Putt for more detail.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Head_case

Taggart said:


> Sounds like a case for the Specialist - see Tales of Lem Putt for more detail.


That's me okay 

12 holers are very flexible! They have huge advantages over 14 holers. Less is more


----------



## clavichorder

Thank you Head_case for the great information.

I've seen too many people with this instrument seeming like it was a really cool thing, to not want one really badly.

A 12 holer by Hero or Tomba? Or a Saxony by Seydel? Alright.


----------



## Head_case

There's a huge price difference between the cheaper bargain decent Tomba/Hero brands and the more classy Seydel Saxony! The Suzuki CX12 is a nice player too, as are some of the Hohners. Make sure you get an airtight harmonica - nothing is worse than a leaky one which makes you expend all the air before finishing a phrase, with low volume, little attack and no back pressure. 

I remember Musicians Friends in Canada were doing some very good deals on harmonicas a while back - sometimes they sell instruments at incredible discounts. You shouldn't find it very difficult to make the transition to reading stave music unless you get a specialised tuning (like diminished or Irish tunings). A standard CEG (these are the blow notes) and the rest of are the draw notes (A, F, D, B) rising and falling along the 12 holes, with the slide for accidentals, makes it really intuitive. 

It's nice to see people realise it is a classical instrument, and not just consigned to wah wah blues or folk.


----------



## clavichorder

Head_case said:


> There's a huge price difference between the cheaper bargain decent Tomba/Hero brands and the more classy Seydel Saxony! The Suzuki CX12 is a nice player too, as are some of the Hohners. Make sure you get an *airtight harmonica *- nothing is worse than a leaky one which makes you expend all the air before finishing a phrase, with low volume, little attack and no back pressure.
> 
> I remember *Musicians Friends in Canada* were doing some very good deals on harmonicas a while back - sometimes they sell instruments at incredible discounts. You shouldn't find it very difficult to make the transition to reading stave music unless you get a specialised tuning (like diminished or Irish tunings). A standard CEG (these are the blow notes) and the rest of are the draw notes (A, F, D, B) rising and falling along the 12 holes, with the slide for accidentals, makes it really intuitive.
> 
> It's nice to see people realise it is a *classical instrument, and not just consigned to wah wah blues or folk.*


I suppose I'd just ask to figure out if its airtight?

Musicians Friends in Canada? Is that a store with an online website of something?

Its a good thing I like classical, blues and folk.


----------



## PetrB

Having met with and spoken with a number of 'harp' players over the years, whenever this particular model came up in discussion, each player reported this about the chromatic harmonica:

Cool, but an instrument which is very cumbersome to handle / play.


----------



## Head_case

clavichorder said:


> I suppose I'd just ask to figure out if its airtight?
> 
> Musicians Friends in Canada? Is that a store with an online website of something?
> 
> Its a good thing I like classical, blues and folk.


Hi,

it's not quite as straight forward as that. Best to check up the Slidemeister forum and ask for specific advice or search the model you're after.

For example - some harmonicas have no valves. This means, that the reed can never block when moisture is trapped in the body: these are leaky and designed this way, so that they can be played in outdoor very cold weather. The trade off, is that they feel difficult to play long classical phrases.

Valve designs vary: the cheaper models can be leaky. An airtight chromatic harmonica is an absolutely must for me: Hohner's CX12 which is safe but unexciting is airtight in ABS plastic and other flavours:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/folk-traditional-instruments/hohner-7545-cx12-chromatic-harmonica

The 'harp' which Ptr is referring to, is not actually fully chromatic. It is usually a 10 hole diatonic harmonica; the bottom 4 holes are used for chordal playing for blues/jazz, and the 6 holes on the right are used in a straight octave scale, in a fixed key. This way, you can use chords in fixed patterns with octave playing. It is very easy to play pop and folk stuff in that key, but it is a headache for classical with less than a 2 octave scale. Best to avoid the 'blues harp' or 'slide harp' and go for a straight chromatica or ' chromatic harmonica'.

Here's mine:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/folk...ignature-chromatic-harmonica--rosewood-covers

Nuts...the prices have rocketed since the Japanese nuclear disaster 

You might have to hunt for a USA made one for a better bargain, since imports might be dear (Suzuki in particular).. Seydel are German, and with the Euro exchange, you might get a good price for a Saxony

http://www.bluesharmonica.com/best_12_holer_out_there

Xerxa on the Blues Harmonica forum is a great mine of information. He's on Slidemeister too and really knows his harmonicas. I left this kind of music and playing behind me in my teens so it's kind of funny hearing you mention harmonicas again. Gives me a whiff of nostalgia *sniff*

The Saxony is different from the Suzuki CX48 or the Hohner CX12 (all 12 holers) - these are the players elite for chromatic 12 holers, until you go into stratospheric priced handmade ones.

Do check out a great little south American chromatic maker called Hering:

http://www.heringusa.com/index1.html?c19.html&1

I played with a Hering 48 chromatic deluxe. It is a very fine harmonica too. Different sound. Personally, for a newcomer who isn't going into chromatic harmonicas as a fad, I'd recommend a Seydel Saxony: this robust tool will travel around the world with you without fail. If you're a bit reticent thinking you might not be a harmonica virtuoso tomorrow, then the Hering 48 Deluxe is a cheap but quality entry into the world of the 12 holer. Any more holes ...and you're doomed. You lose out in speed; your covering power decreases, and the harmonica becomes as portable as a didgeridoo. You will learn to deal with blocked reeds (moisture trapping) in time and develop tongue block techniques to play scales and arpeggios. Playing a harmonica is really good for your health. It develops your breathing, especially your respiration control and intercostal muscles. It improves your rhythm control for breathing and posture and your tongue develops a faster more fluid articulate form of expression. Girls will flock to you and the Dow Jones index will rise. You cannot go wrong with a chromatic harmonica


----------



## clavichorder

PetrB said:


> Having met with and spoken with a number of 'harp' players over the years, whenever this particular model came up in discussion, each player reported this about the chromatic harmonica:
> 
> Cool, but an instrument which is very cumbersome to handle / play.


Can you explain more about that?


----------



## clavichorder

Hey all, I purchased a Chromatic! 180 US dollars at a local acoustic instrument store. A Hohner. More than sufficient for me.


----------



## clavichorder

This instrument is truly great for its portability.


----------



## ahammel

clavichorder said:


> This instrument is truly great for its portability.


Beats the contrabassoon, I suppose.


----------



## clavichorder

Definitely beats the piano in that.


----------



## PetrB

clavichorder said:


> Can you explain more about that?


My bad. The near dissertation, highly articulate, above my entry about the 12 holer, etc. says it all. One gets less than 'handy.'


----------



## clavichorder

PetrB said:


> My bad. The near dissertation, highly articulate, above my entry about the 12 holer, etc. says it all. One gets less than 'handy.'


I have noticed that it is hard for me to figure out how to play it like a normal harmonica. I suppose some can, but I have yet to find it easy to use my hand to make the warbling sound.

Its like a portable pitch pipe though. I feel like the pitch pipe that my director uses to tune our vocal ensemble is like an auto harp, and what I have is indeed a guitar. Lol. I am rather pleased with it, but have yet to really figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Head_case

Are you trying solo pieces rather than chord harmonies?

The C E G must be the easiest chord of C to blow and exhale across all three holes. But other chords are limited in the chromatica.

The warbling sound is termed tremelo: learn it well from tbe start instead of any blues holler. The right index finger of the left hand rests in the ledge of the chromatica' roof and the left palm edge forming the lateral wall. This position covers most of the exit of the mouthpiece and forms the grip position,

The right hand C shape formed by the thumb and the index covers only a third of the chromatica so that the other right handed palm, with the slide control going in and out, forms the echo cave which 'darkens' the the tone colour. The right hand is loose in articulating tremelo and the left hand grip stabilising and holding the chromatica allows the right hand to do the cupping, sealing and freeing of the cupped area....this is the articulating movement of the tremelo.

Start by practicing scalar runs. C notes are duplicated as two blow holes...this is how you remember their position: C E G C C E G C C E G C for the blow notes. Corresponding in notes B F A D are repeated for inhale notes.


----------



## Head_case

Just realised I told you everything back to front!

Clarified it now 

Have you got the book: "How to play the mandolin well"

They need one for guitars....too many bad guitar players everywhere....


----------



## clavichorder

Is the object ultimately to be getting chords? I am working on getting to know all the notes and playing melodies. That might be too tedious or something. I have yet to jump into playing it like I mean it.


----------



## Head_case

No no....not at all.

Teenage rock god guitarists spend most of their time trying to develop power chords and riffs which impress x-factor fans and under 5s. Classical guitarists play mostly without chords.

Same for the harmonica. Knowing four chords, like C, G, D and maybe one extra to really push the envelope  means that you can just whip out your cool Hohner at an environmentally unfriendly campfire and jam along to virtually any music by permutating those four chords. Its a useful party trick which I used to do to impress babes - the under 5s  

Have you found any of the online primers with exercises? Start of by learning some straightforward tunes in the key of D major and practice to death. You will find like with the piano breathing rhythm is so crucial and controls expression so much and so silently (hopefully silently and not snorting or grunting like uncouth harmonica players). Stay in C major, D major or G major until you master the use of the slide effortlessly.

Its important to brush your teeth before play otherwise your mouthpiece bronzes over time. Don't forget to start a phrase in mid-expiration, in full expiration and full inspiration to get a feel for the phrasing. You may be surprised that you retain too much air in which case, starting in near full expiration is better. You will pick it up as time goes on.


----------



## LaiHarmonica

Hi everyone

I play the chromatic harmonica as a hobby
https://www.youtube.com/user/MrChromatica/videos

Warmest Regards!
Lai


----------



## LaiHarmonica

Hi everyone

I play the chromatic harmonica as a hobby

https://www.youtube.com/user/MrChromatica/videos

Warmest Regards!
Lai


----------



## Roger Knox

PetrB said:


> Having met with and spoken with a number of 'harp' players over the years, whenever this particular model came up in discussion, each player reported this about the chromatic harmonica:
> 
> Cool, but an instrument which is very cumbersome to handle / play.


I have found diatonic harmonica is great for playing folk, rock, pop and other styles, especially in groups, with singing/other instruments.

12-hole chromatic harmonica (with the slide) is in my experience _a different kettle of fish_. You need a good ear and theory to progress beyond an early stage. And whether you play classical, jazz, or any other style, you really have to _go to the woodshed_ to play chromatic harmonica well! There have been musical geniuses who managed to master this beautiful instrument, including the greats:

_Classical:_ (There is more repertoire than people realize.)
*Tommy Reilly*
*John Sebastian, Sr.*
*Larry Adler* (tremendous innovator)

_Jazz:_
*Toots Thielemanns*

Still living are *Robert Bonfiglio* (classical and popular) and *Hendrik Meurtens* (Latin-style jazz on chromatic harmonica and vibes). I have missed several others who were or are also in this league. Then there is the one and only *Steve Wonder* (soul, pop) who plays the chromatic harmonica magnificently -- wish he'd recorded more on it.


----------



## LaiHarmonica

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## pianozach

Many years ago I directed and musical directed of production of Stephen Sondheim's *Assassins*. The score calls for the WW player to also play a chromatic harmonica in one number.

Our WW player purchased one specifically for the show.


----------

